# Gun mounting...



## shaggy68 (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi all...I purchased a 1/32 OH-6 Cayuse helicopter kit...I'd like to mount a couple of M2 machine guns on either side, like the helicopter in Blue Thunder had...Question is, has anyone else tried something like this...Or tips on how to go about mounting them...Thanks...

Matt


----------



## CODY614 (Dec 29, 2006)

_Just a thought...The above pic is just one idea.
I did google "M2 machine guns helicopter mounts" and came up with some ideas._


----------

